# Radon Rahmen auch einzeln?



## Trialbiker82 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen!!

Gibts Hardtailrahmen von Radon auch einzeln? Ich habe gesehen das bike-discount.de HT Rahmen einzeln im Sortiment gibt aber leider nicht in meiner Größe und komplett schwarz (was ich sehr langweilig find).

Hätte Radon auch direkt anschreiben können aber ich dacht mir nutze mal das neue Unterforum


----------



## FireGuy (27. Januar 2011)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass Bike-discount/Radon noch immer Abverkauf haben, weil die 2011 Modelle erst kommen. M und L sind halt einfach schnell ausverkauft. Bist du einfach leider zu spät dran.

Woanders bei einem Händler wirst meines Wissens nach keine Radon Rahmen finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Januar 2011)

Na das man Rahmen nur bei bike-discount.de bestellen kann ist mir ja klar aber ich würd gern mal wissen ob es dieses Jahr wieder die Möglichkeit gibt welche zu bestellen. 
Schön wäre es zu wissen welche


----------



## FireGuy (27. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt die 2010 Rahmen sind jetzt im Ausverkauf.

Unterm laufenden Jahr werden die 2011 sicher auch wieder einzeln drinnen stehen, war meines Wissens nach 2010 auch so. 
Da die neuen Modelle aber erst März kommen, würd ich nicht vor Mai rechnen, dass es die Rahmen auch einzeln geben wird.

Aber vielleicht bekommst du die Info eh hier im Thread von einem Radon Mitarbeiter


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal für dein Statement, läßt mich hoffen das ich einen 2011 Race Rahmen bekomm



> Aber vielleicht bekommst du die Info eh hier im Thread von einem Radon Mitarbeiter


Darauf speckulier ich ja


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2011)

ruf im LADEN an und lass dich dort in die MTB-Abteilung verbinden: die haben meist ne ganze Reihe Rahmen an der Wand hÃ¤ngen, oft zu sehr kleinen Preisen (leider nicht mehr die 2. Wahl, so hab ich dort mal einen Cube-Rahmen in RAW fÃ¼r 49 â¬ gekauft )


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Januar 2011)

Meinste bike-discount.de oder Radon direkt. Im Onlineshop gibs zwar Rahmen aber alle zu klein oder entsprechen nicht meiner Vorstellung.


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2011)

LADEN! also bike-discount in Bonn.
Durchwahl zur Fahrradabteilung:
0228 - 97 84 80  
[email protected]


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Februar 2011)

Gerne gebe ich Infos zu den Rahmen weiter. Grds. ist alles richtig, was bislang zum Thema gesagt wurde. Wir erwarten aufgrund unseres bewußt antizyklischen Modellwechsels die neuen Rahmen zum allergrößten Teil im März. Die ersten Lieferungen werden jedoch voraussichtlich komplett für die Radmontage benötigt. Nicht alle Rahmen sind im Vorfeld auch zum Einzelverkauf geplant. Erst gegen Ende der Saison werden die geplanten und die Überschuß-Rahmen einzeln in den Verkauf gelangen. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß die meisten Kunden die Zeit im Winter nutzen um einen neuen Rahmen aufzubauen. Darum planen wir die Rahmen zu Beginn der Saison eher für die Produktion später dann auch für den Verkauf als Einzelrahmen oder Rahmenset, oftmals dann zu vergünstigten Preisen.


----------

